# mixed symptoms - Hashi's?



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I was diagnosed hypothyroid in March and I have noticed more symptoms:

* Cold intolerance gone but I do not have heat intolerance.

* Constipation gone but I do not have diarrhea.

* Weight has fluctuated over the past few weeks.

* Periods have gone from heavy, dark and thick to heavy, bright and thick.

* Hair loss from head and body.

* More white patches appearing on legs and arms.

* Unexplained muscle aches and pains.

* No depression.

* Insomnia.

* Pain behind eyes.

* Headaches.

* Swollen area on right side of neck.

Any advice would be welcomed thanks


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Not sure how much you know about Hashi's and thyroid issues, but beware that having "normal" lab ranges can be very misleading. In fact, the AACE on this side of the pond advises for a TSH range of 0.3 - 3.0. Many labs here have not updated their ranges to reflect this, and many docs are still in the dark about it, too. So there are countless patients walking around out there with either under-medicated treatment, or even un-diagnosed thyroid issues.

Many hypo and hyper symptoms can cross over or mimic each other. Ideally, folks around here shoot for a suppressed TSH of 1.0 or less, with FT3 and FT4 values in the upper 50-75% of the ranges. This helps to keep the antibodies quieted down a bit. Also, getting a baseline ultrasound is a really, really good idea. The thyroid antibodies (I see you had one of those run) normally include; TPO Antibodies and Thyroglobulin Antibodies (to check for Hashi's), and Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin (aka "TSI", to check for Graves', *not* the same test as TSH). One thing to keep in mind is that labs are just a snapshot in time, and antibodies will typically wax and wane. So next week, next month, next year your antibody numbers could be vastly different.

Much of what you described above for signs & symptoms sound very familiar. There is also a feedback loop to consider when adding in external thyroid hormone. Your body is going to sense the external hormone and want to stop or slow its own production. That's why you need to keep titrating up and running labs every 6-8 weeks at a minimum until you are optimized and feel well, not just "in range".


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have they ever tested your TSI? I ask because the one and only TSH that is low is the one run in Jan 2013.



> Mar 2014 (Different lab) TSH 1.9, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 14, normal range 12-22, FT3 4, normal range 3.1-6.8, Anti-TPO 30, negative range 0-34. - started on Levothyroxine on 50mcg for 3 weeks, 75mcg for 3 weeks and 100mcg for 3 months onward
> 
> May 2014 - TSH 4.5, normal range 0.2-4.2, FT4 19.3, normal range 10-22


It looks like they did not start your replacement until March 2014. You need to realize your body was hypo for the year they were testing you and it will take your body some time to adjust on the replacement med's. Then also consider that when your thyroid hormones are moving your symptoms will change and shift and eventually settle down once you are in and stay in a good range of 3/4 of FT-4 and 3/4 of FT-3 range. You need to insist they run a FT-3 on you in addition to the FT-4 before anyone suggests changing replacement dosing.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Have they ever tested your TSI? I ask because the one and only TSH that is low is the one run in Jan 2013.
> 
> It looks like they did not start your replacement until March 2014. You need to realize your body was hypo for the year they were testing you and it will take your body some time to adjust on the replacement med's. Then also consider that when your thyroid hormones are moving your symptoms will change and shift and eventually settle down once you are in and stay in a good range of 3/4 of FT-4 and 3/4 of FT-3 range. You need to insist they run a FT-3 on you in addition to the FT-4 before anyone suggests changing replacement dosing.


Thank you for replying no TSI has not been tested, I am waiting on FT3 result but I thought my FT4 is already in 3/4 of range. And I now have tremors so surely that means I am over medicated?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Doctor called me this afternoon, she wants to repeat thyroid function test. Blood test cannot be any earlier than 2 weeks time. More backtracking, more delaying.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Try massaging your shoulder muscles. If you feel a tender spot squeeze it. Does it make your head hurt?

Do you have vision issues? sometimes straining can cause eye issues.

Sounds like hormone issues, e.g. thyroid etc. <- a thyroid problem can cause lots of things and messes with other hormone mechanisms

But for now you can do the following

Sleep, eat well, move etc.

I always want to be treated like an animal in a zoo by the best zoo keepers. But doctors don't do that and finding someone to do that is expensive and might be impossible. So the best you can do is be your own zoo keeper! 

Good luck


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> Try massaging your shoulder muscles. If you feel a tender spot squeeze it. Does it make your head hurt?
> 
> Do you have vision issues? sometimes straining can cause eye issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, no. My head does not hurt or my shoulders get tender when I massage them. My head hurts first thing upon waking and I am tired most of the morning.

I have double vision, a squint, blurring and grey squiggly lines that "pulsate" when looking at things but I don't strain my eyes.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

my hands hurt to when I wake up. So do legs.

Does it happen when you take naps?

I also get hypnagogic sometimes, I dream before falling asleep 
I heard that's common though.

Not sure if that's hashi's though. I need to get blood and sonogram Monday

I also have acid issues... Annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

visc said:


> my hands hurt to when I wake up. So do legs.
> 
> Does it happen when you take naps?
> 
> ...


My head hurts when I take naps, yes.

I get hypnagogic too. I also get shivers when on the toilet taking a pee. I think that's called myoclonus.

Acid issues...not sure if I have that. I burp a lot after eating wheat/dairy but that's it. Could be anything I guess.

Are you getting a sonogram on your thyroid?


----------

